# forum tools not working



## Satcomer (Jan 15, 2011)

Well this is a little problem i have noticed in the forums. If you are the main forum page the "Quick Links" work. However if you are in a individual forum the Quick Links do NOT work. 

I just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 16, 2011)

I just tried it and it worked for me. Maybe it is in a particular forum? Which one?


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 16, 2011)

Just when you bring down the forum "Quick links" and try the 'Mark Forums Read" it doesn't do anything and doesn't mark that forum posts read, at all.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 16, 2011)

I just tried it while in an individual forum and it worked for me marking all new threads read. 
What browser are you using?


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 17, 2011)

Safari (10.6.6 version). Maybe it might be one of the third party Extensions.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 18, 2011)

That could be. All I have is the ADBlock installed, so that is not the culprit.


----------

